

Zillow acquires developer platform Retsly - slajax
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/zillow-acquires-retsly/

======
sprice
Congrats to Kyle and team. Great to see the growth of Vancouver startups over
the past few years. We may be small, but we sure are hungry.

